# 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ??



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

If your interested in a stage 1 ported intake manifold send me an IM.
The intake mainifold porting technique has been dyno tested by Franklnstyn and gave him 6 additional WHP just by installing the ported intake manifold, while using the small stock throttle body.
"Big bore throttle body is not needed to get these results. 
http://scientificrabbit.com/in...id=16

If you have an ported intake from the scientific rabbit(aka ny_fam), post up. I haven't been keeping track of how many vwvortex mk1 owners have them.
Cheers
ny_fam


























_Modified by ny_fam at 12:43 AM 9-27-2007_


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

I love how numbers like that are always slightly skewed to the individual person point of view. Why not post what else was done to the motor ? was it stock ? stock compression ? stock cam ? any head work ? 92 octane gas ?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (nogogl)*

The article on the scientific rabbit has a mod section:
This particular motor has a few modifications already;
* ported and polished head,
* cam from a 1.6 gas VW motor. The 1.6 Cam is more aggressive than the stock US GTI cam(which is really the worst VW made), but the 1.6 is not as aggressive as the euro GTI / G grind cam. 
* The exhaust system is made up of the dual outlet manifold with a 2.25" cat back TT exhaust system.
* The throttle body in use is the stock A1 small bore throttle body.


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

kewl !


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (nogogl)*

Do you have anything for us MK2 folks? Or are you strictly doing MK1 right now?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (Cyrus #1)*

sorry no mk2,
mk2 intakes are made out of a harder material, so they are lots more work and tend to not flow as well. Lots more bends.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by ny_fam at 2:48 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

BUMP, I'm sure this is everything he says and probably more if you have a good setup!!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (LaneGTI8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaneGTI8V* »_BUMP, I'm sure this is everything he says and probably more if you have a good setup!!

ny_fam's modded manifolds have dynojet results to back them up. I would find it logically difficult to come up with excuses not to run one.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_sorry no mk2,
mk2 intakes are made out of a harder material, so they are lots more work and tend to not flow as well. Lots more bends.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by ny_fam at 2:48 AM 7-16-2007_

If memory serves, the MkI IM is the same orientation as the Fox IM. i.e., my TB is to the 'rear' in the longitudinal setup - turned transverse style, that would mean a TB on the driver's side, yes? If so, this could be something that would help get a little more through the ABA in my wagon... Do you have any dyno results for these manifolds on c-flow/ABA hybrids?
My engine layout for reference:


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Do you have any dyno results for these manifolds on c-flow/ABA hybrids?

He doesn't yet, but i'll be running one of his stage (3?) manifolds on my heavily worked c-flow/aba project....as soon as i get the top welded back on....







I'll have dyno results of it, and maybe throw a stock manifold or maybe work something out with him to get a stage 1 on it, and see what the differences are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (snowfox)*

Don't have any dyno results for a ABA swap. 
As far as I'm concerned thats a mk1 type setup with the TB on the same side as cylinder #4.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

I have one of your manifolds sitting on the floor on my garage painted black waiting for a head to put it on..


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (vwsnaps)*

Bump for more interested - especially those who will be doing a dyno of there car








stage 1 ported intake manifold or even a stage 3.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

"Stage III"


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (secondgen)*

Now we're talking, that's one of a kind stage III mk2 ported intake manifold . Secondgen - be sure to post up a dyno when you get it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bolddub (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

sent you an im.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (bolddub)*

That manifold is now port-matched to my head, port-matched the TB adapter to the TB opening on the manifold, and looks incredibly bad-ass. pics soon.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (secondgen)*

More results to come as Derek has ported one for me as well. My results will, unfortunately, not be attributed to the mani alone as there have been cam and pulley changes, but since we all know how restrictive the A1 8v mani is..........it's nothing but fantastic.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (Andrew Stauffer)*


























































I apologize for not having better pics of inside the runners, i can't find my LED snake light.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

Got a few more mk1 intakes in stock.
Discounts for anyone doing a before and after dyno. Interested in modest built setups and all out setups, boosted and non. 
Stage I and Stage III ported intakes








Recent Mk1 Stage III done for a Boosted Application








Cheers
ny_fam 


_Modified by ny_fam at 1:08 AM 9-1-2007_


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

two more happy customers


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

got one sitting ready for a new home . 








And supported dyno, Red lines are from the stock intake, Blue lines are from the ported.









Don't have any forced induction dyno runs yet. Fact is I think only one of these has been installed on a forced induction car so far. There could be a deal for a forced induction dyno run. 

_Modified by ny_fam at 1:19 PM 9-20-2007_


_Modified by ny_fam at 1:21 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

im not taking anything away from your intakes but, i would bet money there is no 6 whp gain. those dynos are no way to show a 6whp gain . they were done 3 weeks apart and the condtions were totaly different. i have been on the dyno more than a few times to know these things. the ony true test to prove it is to run the car on the dyno,let it cool and put the ported manifold on than retest it,back to back. ive done it before.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (race-shop joe)*

I agree the best way to test this is how you describe. Back to back same day no other changes etc. For the car used in the test The only change between the two dyno runs as the number of days and the intake. Not even an oil change was allowed.
The test conditions and setup are posted at:
http://scientificrabbit.com/in...mid=1
You can see at the bottom of the page the scanned in dyno sheets and the temperature and humidity for both. And both have the SAE correction factors for the conditions. Plus the best gain is at 6000 rpms a 10 WHP gain.
These claims of the intake manifold being a big restriction is not really mine, Both Greg Raven and Collin at TT have said this. I'm just trying to reduce the restriction and document the changes. 
Are you willing to do back to back testing on a modded 8v? Send me an IM if so - I can work up another intake for testing.
Cheers
ny_fam


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

ny_fam
We finally have things set up on the engine dyno for Chuck's car. Hopefully we will have time to do some intake swapping during some of the sessions this fall.
I know it is not a great example of a street motor, but we should be able to isolate the effect of the manifold on this setup.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (chois)*

Can't wait to see those stage III back to back dyno charts.


----------



## bolddub (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

outstanding dealing with you on the manifold. great communication and a great looking product. keep everyone posted on how it feels.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (bolddub)*

thanks


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

IM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubber_kyle (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

does this work with diesels> i have a 79 rabbit diesel and i would like to get at least another 50 hp to the stock motor. from what ive seen is that to achieve such high whp you have to tune the car so it runs better than putting mods on it so is there anything i could possibly do 
just askin
thanks


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (veedubber_kyle)*

As much as I'd like to work with an VW intake, I do think your diesel would respond better to other mods.
My understanding is that to get more power you add more fuel. As much as it will burn








Then you need more air, head work , turbo, intake?


_Modified by ny_fam at 11:05 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## veedubber_kyle (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

polished and ported heads, intake manifold, exhaust? i know where i can find everything besides a bigger manifold could you point me in the right direction 
and thanks


----------



## Golfisnotasport (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

mk2 pleeeeeeez! racist!







seriously tho, if i still had the 84 i would rock one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (veedubber_kyle)*

Try an intake manifold off a mk2 TDI. or get your existing manifold ported.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (Golfisnotasport)*

Send me a PM if your interested in a ported MK2 intake manifold. I'll work them once in a while. They just take more: (more time, more effort, more $) The runners are longer and the metal is harder to work with.


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

I've had one of ny_fam manifold's on my Mk1 GTI for over a year now & love it. Could notice the difference once the co% was corrected. Increase in low down power & pull.
Setup 
350K+ engine
GTI "GX" Compression increased to 9.52:1
Standard head
Autotech 270 cam & vernier pulley set 2 degrees advanced
Ported intake, matched to Audi throttle body
4-2-1 extractor's into 2" full exhaust system
Volvo 2.4L Fuel distributor & air flow sensor flap
Locked out distributor
Car ran 15.8 @ 84mph
Car was recently written off though


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (Mk1-20V)*

Those are good numbers for a NA setup. I've seen the same numbers for a G60 rabbit.


----------



## natsum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

Sent IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (natsum)*

Sent mine out today!! WOOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## natsum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

Sent you an IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (natsum)*

Replied to IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Send me a PM if your interested in a ported MK2 intake manifold. I'll work them once in a while. They just take more: (more time, more effort, more $) The runners are longer and the metal is harder to work with.


How about working from a Fox manifold? Orientation is the same as the MkI, but I don't have a MkI mani laying around. FoxI (CIS-E) I have access to...


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (snowfox)*

I've never tested the CISE Fox I type. 
What year was it made?
Small TB opening or larger?
If its a small Tb it most likely flows better than the later model units.
Tested the Fox intake with the larger TB opening and its not good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fugazi885 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*

Any before and after pics of the stage 3 before the top is welded back on? I'd like to see how you're doing this?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (fugazi885)*

Sorry but those are my trade secrets








I think that fast84gti had some pictures online with a similar procedure in this 8v engine forum a while ago.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_I've never tested the CISE Fox I type. 
What year was it made?
Small TB opening or larger?
If its a small Tb it most likely flows better than the later model units.
Tested the Fox intake with the larger TB opening and its not good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The Fox I (87-90 CIS/CIS-E) was equipped with the small TB, but the later model (91-93 Digi) 'big' TB bolts on with no modification. Do you recall if the Fox manifold you tested had the 5th injector hole? If not, it was surely a late model manifold. However, it had the 5th hole with a block off plate mounted, it could go either way. (Some Foxers report early Digi cars having a block-off plate in place of the cold start injector.) Either way, given the mfr date of 87-93, it likely suffers the same problems you've reported with A2 chassis manifolds. (Other than TB orientation)


----------



## VRBARRY (Jun 13, 2007)

i just got a 1.7L rabbit can a 1.8l be used or what can i use from or for a 1.7l


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 6 WHP intake manifold upgrade: Any interest ?? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
The Fox I (87-90 CIS/CIS-E) was equipped with the small TB, but the later model (91-93 Digi) 'big' TB bolts on with no modification. Do you recall if the Fox manifold you tested had the 5th injector hole? If not, it was surely a late model manifold. However, it had the 5th hole with a block off plate mounted, it could go either way. (Some Foxers report early Digi cars having a block-off plate in place of the cold start injector.) Either way, given the mfr date of 87-93, it likely suffers the same problems you've reported with A2 chassis manifolds. (Other than TB orientation)

I don't recall what model was used in the original tests I ran. All I know was it had the larger TB opening. Sorry this is before I started keeping track of the part numbers. Much of the time I don't know what the intake is off of.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (VRBARRY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBARRY* »_i just got a 1.7L rabbit can a 1.8l be used or what can i use from or for a 1.7l

if your question is about what intakes you can use, the answer is any mk1 fuel injected manifold will work. VW didn't change the intake manifold design between the 1.6 with small valves and the 1.8 with larger valves. Thus the need to port..
if your question is about what engines you can run;
HEre is a start of a few links that will get you started(all reference a vwvortex thread of users personal pages)
http://www.scientificrabbit.co...Swaps


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

I recently had one of the Stage 1 ported intakes installed on my Mk1 GTI, along with a G-grind cam, big-bore throttle body, and full TT exhaust including dual outlet exhaust manifold and dual downpipe. I am very pleased with the results so far; all of the mods put together have substantially increased the responsiveness and "punchiness" of the car, and have resulted in a torque curve that is much broader and more usable. The car is definitely breathing better now. I have not dynoed the car yet, but I probably will later this year, but my butt-dyno sure can tell the difference







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

